# Unterschied zwischen cURL und HttpURLConnection??



## visara (19. Okt 2013)

Hallo,

ich versende gerade eine HTTP-Anfrage an einen Server und über meine Java-Konfiguration bekomme ich nicht das, was ich erwarte.
Benutze ich allerdings cURL funktioniert es auf Anhieb.
Der HTTP-Header ist genau der gleiche, wie bei cURL (Sogar der User-Agent xD)
Aber es funktioniert einfach nicht.
Der Unterschied ist, dass ich bei meinem JavaProgramm einen HTTP-Statuscode 200 wieder bekomme.
Bei cURL aber 302 (den ich brauche).
Meine Frage also: Gibt es irgendwie einen Unterschied zwischen der Art und Weise wie die Requests verschickt werden? 
Oder  könnte es sein, dass der Server mein Java Programm irgendwie erkennt?
Woran könnte das also liegen?


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Okt 2013)

setInstanceFollowRedirects/setFollowRedirects ist 
	
	
	
	





```
false
```
 oder nicht?


----------



## visara (19. Okt 2013)

War beides true, habs auf false gesetzt und jetzt gehts.
Vielen Dank


----------

